# woodlice



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi all,

i'm having great results culturing tropical woodlice. Anyone else here using them? My frogs LOVE them.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Sounds interesting. What's the consistency of Ready Brek like? It is an oatmeal cereal. Is that right?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats involved in their culturing and where did you get em? Im always looking for additional food sources.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am also interested in how you are culturing them.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

There is info on his website:

http://www.poisondartfrog.co.uk/woodlice.php

Doesn't say where to get them though. And they are fed some sort of instant oatmeal in the article although it sounds like they aren't that picky.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry, I can't remember where I got them - somewhere online in the UK, but not exactly sure.

Yeah, ready brek is an oaty porridge-like breakfast cereal, that I also feed to grindal worms etc - generally full of added vitamins, and quite powdery in texture

I find large cultures, liberally sprinkled do well. The only problem I have ever had was catching a decent number - but if you use the coconut shell trick I mentioned in the woodlice article you get loads, to put straight in the tank. Initially I was catching them one by one. Not a good idea!

Tropical woodlice have really been a saviour in weeks when I have not had time to attend my fruitfly cultures - and unfortunately those weeks were quite common over the last year or so


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I have also had good luck with Tropical woodlice.

I keep them on a cocofiber substrate with lots of magnolia leaves with sheets of cardboard and small pieces of cork. They seem to like it moist, but not wet. I have had good colonization of tanks after seeding.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So where can I get these things?


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/livefoods.html


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

So where can I get these things stateside?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ready-Brek is pretty much the same as baby oatmeal.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

rozdaboff,

where did you get your woodlice, or would you be willing to sell a starter colony and ship it after the temps cool down?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Contact Derek at Flyculture.com - he may be able to help you out.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I got mine from flyculture.com. They have them listed as dwarf white woodlice.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm almost positive Arron is working with these. I didn't take a good look at his feeders as MWFF, but I thought I saw them there.


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

I have been culturing the ones from my backyard here in Maryland (temperate species, not tropical). They do very well at cleaning things up in conjunction with springtails (both temperate and tropical).

I have pieces of bark (oak) in my vivariums (mostly geckos) and they thrive in damp conditions, reproduce rather quickly.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Do the hatchlings look like fat springails for a while, or do I just have springtails in with my woodlice?


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

They do sort of look like a fat springtail, but if you watch them they move differently. You should be able to tell a difference between them if you look closely.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

as with yuri, ive been messing with the local temperate species. they work just fine though they are prolly bigger than the tropicals others are using. no big deal, my tincs eat the adults and i feed the younger ones to the mantellas. they seem to live in the tropical dart tanks just fine as they are eating the magnolia leaves i got in there.


----------

